# Policeman and suspected gunman shot dead in Paris 'terror attack'



## Kraut783 (Apr 20, 2017)

One Officer killed, two other Officers wounded.  

Rest in Peace brother.....quick recovery to the wounded.

Policeman and suspected gunman shot dead in Paris 'terror attack' - BBC News

Isis claims responsibility for Champs-Elysees attack


----------



## policemedic (Apr 20, 2017)

RIP, Brother.


----------



## Kraut783 (Apr 20, 2017)

Keep hoping Europe does a Crusades 2.0


----------



## Centermass (Apr 20, 2017)

Repose en paix mon frère.


----------



## Grunt (Apr 20, 2017)

Rest In Peace, Brother!


----------



## racing_kitty (Apr 20, 2017)

Rest well, brother.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 21, 2017)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 21, 2017)

RIP.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 21, 2017)

Rest In God's Own Peace, Officer.


----------

